# Keggle



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2009)

I finished another side job and am swiping some of the money from this job to buy myself a keggle. Ive been searching for a keg for sometime now to do this but havnt run across 1 for a price I was willing to pay for 1 that was not in decent shape. This is what I have decided to spend my money on! No more brewing outside or on the stove! Im now going to be a basement dweller! 
http://www.highgravitybrew.com/Prod...tric-Brew-Kettle-w-3500W-Element-157p2352.htm


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

I would be VERY careful using a propane burner in the house. I do all by brewing in my rear garage / Moon River Brewery
OPPS.. didnt see it was electric


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

You will need at least a 30amp dedicated line maybe higher?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep its electric and I have a old dryer outlet right there that is 50 amp. I may have to yenk that breaker and go smaller but my Brother is an eletricain and has tons of these just floating around in his truck, Ill probably even play it safe and go GFCI.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2009)

Its $270 shipped.


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

Watch that electric meter run fast when U R brewing. Do you have a pump? Always be safe with a GFCI


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2009)

All gravity until its cooled down in the kettle and then Ill use my vacuum pump to transfer to Bucket or carboy. This is my set up now.


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

How do you control the heat / temp?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

With a digital Ranco controller. I bought mine on Ebay for $49
http://www.highgravitybrew.com/ProductCart/pc/Temperature-Controller-Digital-Ranco-86p2333.htm


----------



## smurfe (Dec 20, 2009)

I looked long and hard at those. I initially was wanting to go total electric when I was going to buy or build a set up.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

I have the turkey fryer but its just not that great when its ver cold outside and the wind is blowing. The fact I can do it inside now or outside depending on the weather outside is awesome.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice looking rig you've got there. I'm still propping my coolers on tables and such and boiling with a turkey fryer setup.

One day I want to put together a nice stand and hook it up to a natural gas outlet rather than using the propane tanks I use now.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks, I was really planning on m ounting burners but then it got very cold here and I thought differently!!!!!!!!!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Then you have to worry about building fame guards and the temp outside not letting your boiler get to temp.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2009)

Christmas again!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2010)

Made up a dip tube for the keggle today with a small section of that bazooka screen on the end. Ill see how that works, if it clogs up quickly Ill go to a false bottom but I think Ill be ok if I use Hop bags. Got to drill the hole for the thermosight tomorrow and then Ill add another pic, after that I just have to get to polishing this thing which is a job in it self and i have to get some supplies for that!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay this is finished except for polishing this thing and that will be a few weeks most likely as I have to gather some funds up to buy the supplies to do so. I need an angle grinder and some Gator pads to do so. I did drill for the thermosght today and install that and also install tyhe diptube that I made up yesterday which is all soldered except where it connects to the Stainless nipple. 




These items in the keg look very close together in the picture, almost touching but the element is almost 3" higher then the other 2 items.


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks good. I have seen thermometers up the keggle
about 1/2 way just to get away from all heat.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, its actually pretty far away but looks very close in that picture but I might try and get a short one anyway. Its in the boil kettle si really doesnt matter to much anyway. Its is a sight glass also so didnt want to locate it very high.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2010)

Fially this thing is all cleaned up and ready to go! It costed about $50 in polishing pads and polish to do so but it was just plain nasty looking before!


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope you make Beer as good as the keggle looks 
What size is it? I have 2 1/2 barrels and one 12.5 gal keggles. Butt, I dont use them. :-(
I have instead 2 LARGE SS pots I like better


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2010)

Its 13 gallons as its an import.


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2010)

Thought so it looks like one of my smaller ones


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2010)

I only really do 5 gallon batches so its all I need and because its smaller its thinner and fits my propane burner just perfect also and third because it is an odd ball I got it much cheaper, it was their display model because they couldnt sell it due to its size. I win all the way around!


----------

